# Strange GI problems?



## hectorhav (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi. I have a 2 year old male havanese. He has had two episodes of very strange GI distress - as far as I can tell. This is what happens (all of a sudden): If I am petting him or if he tries to jump up on bed or couch he will let out a painful yelp and shriek if I try to figure out where it hurts. What I have noticed is that he is tense ALL over. His genital area is inflamed and his whole body is very tight. He generally lies very still, on his side, and stares out with open eyes - never falls asleep. He won't roll onto his back - starts shrieking in pain. He will also start shaking all over after an episode of being moved.

This has happened on two occaisions that I can remember, in the afternoon, and I have had him on my bed monitoring him. He eventually falls asleep and seems to be better the next day. Bowel movements seem to be normal. This is a pretty strange experience since he is the first Havanese I have had and also the first small dog I have had. I am wondering if anyone has experienced anything similar to this with their Havanese.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Take him to your vet and have him checked out.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think it is time to visit the vet. This does not sound norma. Perhaps a hernia? There is just too little information to tell her on line. Let us know what thevet says.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yikes! I definitely agree that you should get him to your veterinarian for a look. If the genitals are inflamed, it could be an infection. The first thing that came to mind with the crying and freezing is a hurt spine or seizure. At any rate, it doesn't sound good. Visit the professionals for this, definitely.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think he should see the vet ASAP. Good luck.
Carole


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hector please update us on your little guy. We are very worried. What did the vet say?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hectorhav, I hope you were able to in to see the vet. Your dog needs to be checked out. Please share with us what you find out. We are worried right along with you.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Hector, have you seen the vet yet? Please let us know how your little boy is doing!

Connie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay...I'm sorry...but is this for real.
1. If he tries to jump he lets out a painful yelp.
2. Shrieks if you try to figure out where it hurts.
3. Tense ALL over...body very tight.
4 Genital area is inflamed.
5. Still -- Stares out with open eyes.
6. Won't roll onto his back.
7. Shaking all over after being moved.

This furbaby should see a vet if just ONE of those things were happening. It doesn't matter if it's a Hav or a Bulldog -- or small or large. If any pet appears to be in pain or have an inflamed area it needs medical help. From what I have gathered on this site, I believe if any member had experienced 'one' situation like this they would freak out and rush to the vet.

I'm sorry if I sound rude -- I'm just in shock if this is real.
Please take your Hav to the vet. I think everyone is worried and wants to hear his is okay.


----------



## hectorhav (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I have an appt. for a physical but didn't want to do emergency anything because Carlos was totally normal the next afternoon - NOT kidding. I am VERY careful about overreacting and do know when there is a serious emergency going on. He was back to his chipper, playful self the next afternoon - no meal interruption either. We like to run up our road for excercise and he did that with great joy! I fully intend to get him checked out. You are all great with comments and concern - I will keep you posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! It's great to hear Carlos is feeling better. I think you're wise in still getting him checked out though. It sure seems like something has been going on! Could it be related to a food he had those times but not others? Is he a big boy? A good eater? A little guy? and can we see pictures? We'd love to see pics! hoto:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hector, maybe it was a kidney stone that passed? I know some Havs have problems with crystals in their urine.


----------



## hectorhav (Apr 23, 2008)

Actually, Carlos is a normal 13lb hav. I do think the problem was related to something he ate because last summer he had a similar problem that I think was because he ate too much sand at the beach.

We had a great romp in the yard tonight - he was conquering a small stick!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

awwww what a sweet face he has!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hector,

Carlos is absolutely adorable and you are definitely right to have him checked by your vet. I hope you are right and it's nothing. 

By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Carlos is a great looking dog and I am glad he is doing well. thanks for responding to my PM. We were all worried. Now that Carlos is doing well, stick around and share the stories and pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am SO glad Carlos seems to be okay now. It sounded like there was something bad wrong and I was worried it was his back or leg. My daughter had a small poodle that did almost the same thing and she had to have surgery on her leg from jumping off the bed. Maybe it was a stone and he is fine now. I'm glad to know he was running and enjoying his stick. He sure is a handsome guy with beautiful eyes and coat.

Welcome to the forum and I hope you will post more great pictures of your little guy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I've seen this before. This happened to Gucci awhile back...very similar to what you are describing however, she'll climb on me and will sleep on me for me hours. I did take her to the vet and I never did get a diagnosis? Possible virus or GI distress was the diagnosis.  This actually happened last night, but not to the severity of the first time. The whole day was normal, playing, happy, etc. She skipped dinner, but that's not an oddity in itself, and I crashed out early (like at 8 pm) around 9 she started frantically walking around the bed (she sleeps with us) and settled on my husband's chest and then to my chest. She was panting and acting 'weird' but not yelping? I took her outside, she laid at my feet  Brought her in for water, she wanted none of it, finally went back upstairs and she fell asleep on me for about 2-3 hours and this morning, she's fine.

Like you, I take all this very seriously and am watching her closely. We are only about 25 ft away from her vet right now (we are at my office) but so far, she's acting normal. She's eating right now.

The first time this happened, she was sick for a few days...and I was panicked. its so hard when they can't tell you what is going on and so many times the vet doesn't have answers. 

Keep us updated!
Hugs to Carlos!
Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carlos is adorable. Keep us posted.


----------



## hectorhav (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm so glad I joined this forum. I live in a place where there aren't any Havanese around and everyone asks me what kind of dog he is - this is great! What a bunch of adorable dogs!

Carlos is still looking good - what I forgot to mention is that he was eating grass like crazy but then never threw-up (usually when he has a desire to eat grass I just wait, let him eat it, and then I wait patiently until he throws-up, usually 2 times). I thought that was odd - gave him a teaspoon of pepto-bismol. That worked when he had major diarrhea. Will remember to go through all of this with vet.

My sister has a small poodle and she told me about a hurt leg - her dog has had 2 sugeries on her legs. Oy! If Carlos can still run around fly through the air and turn corners on a dime I'm totally happy!

Cheers


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad Carlos is doing better. I was so worried it was his leg and my daughter went through heck with her poodle having surgery. Cicero loves to eat sticks, pine cones, grass and when I mentioned it to the vet she told me that was not a good thing because it could puncture something inside and for me not to let him do it. How can I keep him from doing it -- I can't catch him to get things away. These little Havs have a mind of their own sometimes.

There are no other Havs near where we live either. When people ask me what kind of dog he is, I tell them he is a Furbaby. That he doesn't know the D-word and doesn't know he is one....haha. 

Remember to keep your camera handy because I think everyone loves pictures!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

hectorhav said:


> I'm so glad I joined this forum. I live in a place where there aren't any Havanese around and everyone asks me what kind of dog he is - this is great! What a bunch of adorable dogs!
> 
> Carlos is still looking good - what I forgot to mention is that he was eating grass like crazy but then never threw-up (usually when he has a desire to eat grass I just wait, let him eat it, and then I wait patiently until he throws-up, usually 2 times). I thought that was odd - gave him a teaspoon of pepto-bismol. That worked when he had major diarrhea. Will remember to go through all of this with vet.
> 
> ...


Gucci ate alot of grass last summer, but never threw up. I ended up growing a pot of 'safe'/untreated grass up on my deck for her, since our yard gets treated and fertilized, sprayed for ticks, etc. I'm not comfortable with her eating it.

My vet thinks its a wives tale that they eat grass when they are sick? He says they eat grass in the wild for some minerals and roughage? who knows.

She hasnt' picked the habit back up this spring, time will tell.

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Cicero loves to eat sticks, pine cones, grass and when I mentioned it to the vet she told me that was not a good thing because it could puncture something inside and for me not to let him do it. How can I keep him from doing it -- I can't catch him to get things away.


Make sure you are offering tons of things to chew for him. All puppies love to chew! Make sure you have bully sticks and flossies, different textured toys, kong toys, and rope toys so he has alot of approved chewables. :biggrin1:


----------



## hectorhav (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh! My living room is littered with Carlos toys. He has 3 different beef bones that he LOVES and a few plush toys and baby kongs - we play race and chase with any number of these. He also loves the old rubber ring I have left over from my chocolate lab - it fits over his head! He's a trip.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Christy...He has all these things and more. He has more toys than I have shoes!! I'm well know at PetSmart...lol He has a basket full of bags of treats and bones. The little monkey just seems to like the taste of wood and will RLH if you start toward him to get it. He's almost 5 months old and getting new teeth so I think that is part of it...or I'm hoping. He is beginning to drop the wood and come running (sometimes) if I yell....cookie. In the house he chews on toys and bones and has never chewed anything of ours -- outside is a different story even if I take toys out for him.

My DH told me I have got to quit yelling "drop it" because every time I do...HE does. Guess I have got DH trained at least....LOL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> The little monkey just seems to like the taste of wood and will RLH if you start toward him to get it. He's almost 5 months old and getting new teeth so I think that is part of it...or I'm hoping. He is beginning to drop the wood and come running (sometimes) if I yell....cookie. In the house he chews on toys and bones and has never chewed anything of ours -- outside is a different story even if I take toys out for him.


Ugh! I remember that stage! Rufus loved to get things he wasn't supposed to have and then run when I tried to get it! Maybe he'll lose interest over time. That would be troubling to have him chewing on wood and other inapporpriate things. I read somewhere to trade them an approved toy or chew for the wrong item and them praise praise praise when they are chewing the right thing. That's hard to do if he's running away with it!


----------

